# Boating Rules at Meldahl



## classll (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm new to fishing on the river and wanted to know what rules there are regarding boat around and near the Meldahl Dam. Are there any restrictions to how close you can get other than using good common sense?


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

There are bouys near the dam that stand in the water that are white with red lettering on them. You can fish up to them but not past them, although I see boats go past them, I personally dont because, they will either call coast guard or glass the numbers off the side of your boat and mail a fine to you. I dont know how much it is, but I have heard it is like 250 bucks or so. They will let you fish in the lock approach but as soon as Comercial Traffic is coming they expect you to clear out. As for fishing the lock aproach walls, which there will be other boats there just fallow there lead. Make sure to take to bumpers or so for your boat and some rope. Maybe 2 heavy duty bunjee cords and two strong magnets. The bumpers are so your boat doesnt rub against the concrete wall and the rope or bunjees and magnets tie you up against the lock wall so you can jig or use live bait over the side of your boat. Like I said you will probably see other boats there doing what I have tried to explain, just do what they do. Bait wise Jigging spoons, Blaid baits, Live minnows, or Jig head and twister tails. For me white is number one and chart is second and orang is third. Good luck and Becareful up there, give us a report.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I also forgot to add if you carry any firearms while fishing, keep in mind when your fishing near Meldahl it is Federal Property.


----------

